# Do Not Pick up from hospitals



## Trev50k (Jan 31, 2019)

This is crap, literally! This is a warning do it at your own risk. You get a request from "ER Hospital" or something that has hospital in the rider name. You show up at the hospital address. Not where the rider is then you wait and wait and they either text you or call and give you some location around the hospital. You go there and 1-4 people are waiting. The hospital person may or may not come out and tell you the riders name. You just grab one and you have no idea where they are going or if they are even your rider, because the rider doesnt have any details of the driver. 
The rider gets in., normally some sick individual who has no one else to pick them up, or cares about them. They get in, maybe they are in diapers and they have pissed or worse. It soaks into your seat. 

You complain, rate the hospital bad then you complain to uber. Uber tells you whatever they want because they have uber health to think of not you as the driver. 
They take your car out of service tell you to send more pictures but of course the urine has dried so now nothing is visible. So you have to go back and forth with emails of them telling you the same thing over and over. Finally you call and they tell you to bring it to a greenlight hub, so they can inspect it and smell it....hate to be those guys. Then from there its a judgement call all the while you are out of service unable to drive due to the mess.......better hope its not friday because greenlights are closed on the weekend.
Just a warning. Any hospital calls i get i am not accepting.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Honestly, I cannot imagine doing this with cloth seats... at least not without quality waterproof covers that I could just remove and hose off & clean. I've said it before and I'll say it again: plan for the _lowest common denominator of scummy passenger_ doing this gig. Think of the worst possible scenario of mess or passenger that you can. Now *expect worse *and plan accordingly, especially with these cheap rates passengers pay. If you cannot handle vomit, dog hair, spilled beer (obviously snuck in), blood, poop... then either do not drive that car, try your best to "disaster proof" it or simply resign yourself to it eventually happening. I screen pretty darn well but stuff gets by me and surprises me every so often.

And, as an aside, most of my pickups from the hospital are simply tired workers looking to get home after a long shift and generally tip. Though I drive at night, so maybe this is different. You are totally free to reject a rider from a hospital who is obviously not fit to ride, you know. In your story it sounds as if the maybe the hospital staff did the classic "dump job" to get rid of a problem? That does not happen in my car any longer be it from the hospital, a bartender, a good Samaritan with a homeless person, etc.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Probably should of dumped water there and took pictures of it. Better yet, call Uber and let them know you found the pictures!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Maybe the OP just has other issues he/she needs to work out.

So Trev50k , would you pick me up from a hospital???

I was picked up from the Cleveland Clinic last year because my wife face planted on a sidewalk and my kid was throwing up every 10 minutes, while we were on a high school band trip.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

It's a general rule of thumb I don't live by either. Sounds like the OP is living the dream; sorry to hear about all of that.


----------



## Robert Villa (Jan 4, 2018)

I have never had problems picking up at hospitals. Often times it's nurses and other staff.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I can't believe the OP allowed anyone in the car that couldn't give the right name.

I can't believe the OP went searching for the pax when they weren't at the pin drop. Just sit and collect the cancel fee.

I can see you're new here, Trev50k , but how long have you been doing this gig?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I picked up a doctor at a hospital, he said his Porsche blew a head gasket on the way to work and the shop dropped him off but no ride home, ride was almost 30 bucks across town and he put 20 more in the app.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I can't believe the OP allowed anyone in the car that couldn't give the right name.
> 
> I can't believe the OP went searching for the pax when they weren't at the pin drop. Just sit and collect the cancel fee.
> 
> I can see you're new here, Trev50k , but how long have you been doing this gig?


"If you can't even give me your name you can't even get in my car."

I had to tell that to some sketchy looking dude who jumped off a bus right in front of me and immediately tried to get in my back seat the other day. I kept the doors locked and asked him his name and he said he wanted to know who I was waiting for first. About a minute later my actual passenger showed up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trev50k said:


> This is crap, literally! This is a warning do it at your own risk. You get a request from "ER Hospital" or something that has hospital in the rider name. You show up at the hospital address. Not where the rider is then you wait and wait and they either text you or call and give you some location around the hospital. You go there and 1-4 people are waiting. The hospital person may or may not come out and tell you the riders name. You just grab one and you have no idea where they are going or if they are even your rider, because the rider doesnt have any details of the driver.
> The rider gets in., normally some sick individual who has no one else to pick them up, or cares about them. They get in, maybe they are in diapers and they have pissed or worse. It soaks into your seat.
> 
> You complain, rate the hospital bad then you complain to uber. Uber tells you whatever they want because they have uber health to think of not you as the driver.
> ...


I pick up and drop off at Hospitals.
Most commonly it is an employee.
I even stop so Dr. Could get a pack of cigarettes on way home.

New Orleans has quite a few " Teaching " Hospitals. Tulane, Loyola students doing clinicals, serving as interns.

Second in demand are people visiting others in Hospital.

Then there are the tourists. Gallbladder attack on plane ride in. Kidney stone. Etc.
Needing to rejoin friends and family on vacation or convention after medical detour .

Also picked up car load of young law students from the jail.
Troubles at a local bar .
I am confident, the City will go easy on them and not ruin their future.

Childrens Hospital has a hotel on site.
It often fills up for conventions.

I also load the 8 foot long projector screen in my car for the Doctors from England displaying procedures at Medical Convention. Never had any leekage yet . . .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have picked up from Hospitals many many times and never had a problem (yet). Hospitals are no different than any other place in the sense that if you see trouble walking toward your car...... cancel! 

I once had someone who looked obviously very sick, unstable on their feet, and in pajamas being helped to my car by two staff members at an assisted living facility. NOPE, didn't even stick around to find out what the story was. They needed a specialized service that wasn't Uber. There are limits to good deeds!


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

Don’t pick up at a hospital unless you check the person out first. So many times they try and get slick by dumping off drug addicts on you


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

If i get to the pick up area where they said they'll be and that count down clock starts i wait the customary 5 minute wait and collect my $5.


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

Well I guess I've never picked up at a hospital like the OP. Sounds huge with all those people waiting for Ubers. Hey, I'll bet they're just trying to get rid of a few addicts.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

"Do Not Pick up from hospitals" Yes and yes,
I couldn't agree more, I did 2 Hospital pickups last month and they both were my worst rides. There is something about Hospital pax. We have a major hospital in my work area which has become one of my no go zones.


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

Not only would Lyft not make the pax pay for pissing on your seat, the CEO of Lyft will come to your house, if you complain, and take a dump in the backseat of your car.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

The one time I've done it was with a old nice lady that had foot surgery.. It's hit or miss.. They usually live close


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

The other day I picked up an angry lesbian from a strip club. She was not very friendly. No nipples were exposed during the ride.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

horsesemen said:


> The other day I picked up an angry lesbian from a strip club. She was not very friendly. No nipples were exposed during the ride.


It's usually fat guys with skinny arms wearing the nicest thing you can buy at Sears, or out of town construction workers.


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

0x3imf3 said:


> It's usually fat guys with skinny arms wearing the nicest thing you can buy at Sears, or out of town construction workers.


I don't want to see their nipples. I was told driving Lyft is a great way to meet easy women. I was lied to I think.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I pick up from hospitals all the time. But where I am, it's not the hospitals sending pax home on their account, it's the actual Uber users themselves. Nurses, doctors, physios, etc, and some day patients. Never had an issue.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Trev50k said:


> This is crap, literally! This is a warning do it at your own risk. You get a request from "ER Hospital" or something that has hospital in the rider name. You show up at the hospital address. Not where the rider is then you wait and wait and they either text you or call and give you some location around the hospital. You go there and 1-4 people are waiting. The hospital person may or may not come out and tell you the riders name. You just grab one and you have no idea where they are going or if they are even your rider, because the rider doesnt have any details of the driver.
> The rider gets in., normally some sick individual who has no one else to pick them up, or cares about them. They get in, maybe they are in diapers and they have pissed or worse. It soaks into your seat.
> 
> You complain, rate the hospital bad then you complain to uber. Uber tells you whatever they want because they have uber health to think of not you as the driver.
> ...


Ummm no. I don't believe for a second that this happened. Even if it did, the occurrence would be an outlier.

Some of you drivers are pretty horrible people. People just need a damn ride home dude. If they are abusive or uncouth, cancel and move on. Stop making it out like most riders are beneath you.


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I pick up from hospitals all the time. But where I am, it's not the hospitals sending pax home on their account, it's the actual Uber users themselves. Nurses, doctors, physios, etc, and some day patients. Never had an issue.


Yeah, I picked a chick up last night from the hospital. She was a nursing student. It was a decent fare and she tipped. God bless her pointy little head.


----------



## DougR (Feb 8, 2017)

I get trips from off duty nurses more often than patients. The conversation always ends up being very good and a gratuity at the end. The original post sounds like that out of the movies.


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

DougR said:


> I get trips from off duty nurses more often than patients. The conversation always ends up being very good and a gratuity at the end. The original post sounds like that out of the movies.


has one ever invited you in, nomsayin?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

0x3imf3 said:


> It's usually fat guys with skinny arms wearing the nicest thing you can buy at Sears, or out of town construction workers.


I had a somewhat-regular that I'd pick up at the very nice home he'd just built to a strip club that had a cigar bar upstairs. Separate entrances... h3 always said he was going to the cigar bar, but always wanted the downstairs entrance on the other side of the building.....


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Ummm no. I don't believe for a second that this happened. Even if it did, the occurrence would be an outlier.
> 
> Some of you drivers are pretty horrible people. People just need a damn ride home dude. If they are abusive or uncouth, cancel and move on. Stop making it out like most riders are beneath you.


No, most of the riders think we r beneath them. Apperently you haven't taken many pax, or don't do late night drives.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> No, most of the riders think we r beneath them. Apperently you haven't taken many pax, or don't do late night drives.


I've done over a thousand Late night trips. Here's proof of most of that.

I work 4pm to 11 pm or so. Whenever there is a quest, I work even longer.

The rider takes Uber because they are willing to trust a stranger as long as there is some incentive for decorum. Your attitude subverts that decorum. I'm not surprised that you have that many bad experiences.


----------



## Uber Sales Guy (Apr 8, 2017)

I believe what the OP was talking about is something I've seen on Lyft. There are some services that arrange rides for seniors going to doctor appointments and use Lyft to complete those rides. Always get a text from them that says you are picking up so and so and may need some extra time pls cancel if there is an issue. It's a BS ride that never pays much and of course never a tip. This is of course in Florida where the non medical transport companies are hard pressed to keep up with the demand.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber Sales Guy said:


> I believe what the OP was talking about is something I've seen on Lyft. There are some services that arrange rides for seniors going to doctor appointments and use Lyft to complete those rides. Always get a text from them that says you are picking up so and so and may need some extra time pls cancel if there is an issue. It's a BS ride that never pays much and of course never a tip. This is of course in Florida where the non medical transport companies are hard pressed to keep up with the demand.


It's all over. They're not supposed to rise to the level of medical transport.

I wouldn't touch anyone. I also wouldn't leave the car to go inside anywhere, and I wouldn't call to say I was there. Same as any other rider, that is their responsibility and they can live up to it or the comoany taking advantage of them could pay my cancel fee.

Don't cancel yourself, as it raises your cancel rate. Don't text them, as they sometimes suggest, to have them cancel as they will report to Uber to avoid the cancel fee and it goes under "Driver requested cancel" and will also go into your cancel rate.

Learn what these requests look like and either take them the same way you would any other ride (some of these folks are quite nice, have interesting stories, and TIP) or simply don't accept them.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

I have done two from a public hospital. One was a nurse who I took to an apartment complex. Another was a person who was hacking up a lung and I was terrified I was going to get whatever condition they had, and Lord only knows what it was. So it's all of the above, but given my druthers, I'd rather not catch diseases from sick people if I can avoid it. Certainly not for a $5 uber ride.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> "If you can't even give me your name you can't even get in my car."
> 
> I had to tell that to some sketchy looking dude who jumped off a bus right in front of me and immediately tried to get in my back seat the other day. I kept the doors locked and asked him his name and he said he wanted to know who I was waiting for first. About a minute later my actual passenger showed up.


FOR YOUR SAFETY: KEEP DOORS LOCKED AT ALL TIMES, CRACK OPEN THE WINDOWS AND CONFIRM NAME! So smart of you, glad it ended well. And I never switch the address on the app, I tell passengers they need to switch destination in their app. Proves it is them and they requested the new location.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

People only do this because they don't respect the line of work. That's what happens when you charge too low. People start disrespecting you and using you for things that you shouldn't be used for.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Emergency room nurses have access to Uber and Lyft to transport patients home. Usually homeless back to the shelter. I had one bad experience and that was the last er room pickup that did not have their own account.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hospital's are worse than Wal-Mart. Nothing worse than picking up some sick person going to the ER. When it's a busy Saturday I avoid hospital's like the plague.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe you will need help one day and no one will help you either.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Maybe you will need help one day and no one will help you either.


Just wait till you pick up a parent and child from X Middle East country. Especially when the parent tells you that their child is getting treatment for TB.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone you pick up anywhere could have TB or any other illness or disease. How would you know?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Anyone you pick up anywhere could have TB or any other illness or disease. How would you know?


Had the parent inform me of said TB treatment. Patient and parent were being provided a ride by their primary care physician.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

That was nice of them. You probably pick up many people that don’t tell you of their sicknesses or illnesses they may have.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> "Do Not Pick up from hospitals" Yes and yes,
> I couldn't agree more, I did 2 Hospital pickups last month and they both were my worst rides. There is something about Hospital pax. We have a major hospital in my work area which has become one of my no go zones.


Also for me. We have 3 within the inner city area. I will drop off there, but never pickup. Honestly it was impossible getting That smell out of my car, then had to go off line to get my car cleaned. Since I stopped driving, no longer worry about That smell.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, in SLC so the demographic here is a lot different than other places. Never had an issue with picking up from the hospital. U. of Utah Medical Center also brings in folks from around the country for special treatments (cancer for example) and the "Family Housing" for folks that have family as patients is across the street from the airport queue. Soooo.... things tend to work out well here.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Well, in SLC so the demographic here is a lot different than other places. Never had an issue with picking up from the hospital. U. of Utah Medical Center also brings in folks from around the country for special treatments (cancer for example) and the "Family Housing" for folks that have family as patients is across the street from the airport queue. Soooo.... things tend to work out well here.


I have been to SLC, Bountiful and other surrounding areas (not as rideshare driver just visting friends) a few times and I agree, I met some of the most polite and gentle people, maybe I was lucky but in general they are good people, hospital or otherwise. BTW, one my favorite restaurants/brewerys was Squatters, I believe it was on Broadway, it was many years ago, I hope it still stands.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> BTW, one my favorite restaurants/brewerys was Squatters, I believe it was on Broadway, it was many years ago, I hope it still stands.


Squatters is still there, a good place to eat/drink and is on 3rd South (Broadway). Also have a location in Park City. 
Yea, I'm from Virginia, but lived in many places. Utah has a lot of good people. Nauseatingly so sometimes HAHA.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Where I live people order express pool from the hospital. Express freaking pool! And then they ask for me to pick them up at the hospital entrance even though they are supposed to walk to a nearby street corner. That always gets a wait 2 minutes and cancel from me. If you want door to door service that’s what regular pool is for.


----------



## NS_Highlander (Mar 25, 2019)

Robert Villa said:


> I have never had problems picking up at hospitals. Often times it's nurses and other staff.


Same here. It's nurses or drug rep's. You will get more problems when you are called to take people to the hospital.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Maybe the OP just has other issues he/she needs to work out.
> 
> So Trev50k , would you pick me up from a hospital???
> 
> I was picked up from the Cleveland Clinic last year because my wife face planted on a sidewalk and my kid was throwing up every 10 minutes, while we were on a high school band trip.


Never had a problem at a hospital...I'd pick you up....


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm constantly dreading pickups from hospitals. Today I had a pickup at UCLA Santa Monica hospital. Pulled up to the main entrance, which is shared with valet parking, making it quite busy. Took almost 10 minutes for the long queue of cars just to move. Attendant comes to my window, sees my toilet seat sticker, and starts yelling "Uber, Uber" at the crowd waiting by the door. I actually felt embarrassed-- I was not on the app, I was there to pickup my mom!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Trev50k said:


> This is crap, literally! This is a warning do it at your own risk. You get a request from "ER Hospital" or something that has hospital in the rider name. You show up at the hospital address. Not where the rider is then you wait and wait and they either text you or call and give you some location around the hospital. You go there and 1-4 people are waiting. The hospital person may or may not come out and tell you the riders name. You just grab one and you have no idea where they are going or if they are even your rider, because the rider doesnt have any details of the driver.
> The rider gets in., normally some sick individual who has no one else to pick them up, or cares about them. They get in, maybe they are in diapers and they have pissed or worse. It soaks into your seat.
> 
> You complain, rate the hospital bad then you complain to uber. Uber tells you whatever they want because they have uber health to think of not you as the driver.
> ...


I actually thought that same way at first.

Hospital pick up I never was a fan of at first, TILL I had a very nice couple/conversation with them about it.

I don't like seeing sick people who are in need, it bothers me. Then they said I was looking at it the wrong way... so I asked them to explain...

She was very polite the whole time on a 25 min ride. She then explains you are helping me, I don't have a car and it's to late for the bus or train. She didn't give her details (as I didn't need to know anything) she then turns and says something very true.

You are helping the people that are actually trying to get help, no matter the circumstances or problems that are the reason for them being there. She then says there are far too many people who don't try and help themselves, there is more of those type people than the ones trying to help themselves.

So from now on I always look at it in that way and it honestly does help me out a lot.

If there is anyone out there that would NOT pick up a sick child from a cancer center because "it's a hospital address" you outta be ashamed of yourself for it and obviously were never taught, raised in a correct way as a youngster. I would be more than glad to take that ride for them. Hell I would even do it for free for them.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

My "report" last Friday night.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/friday-night-at-grossmont-hospital-er.319928/


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

I got a request from the ER at 6AM today. Drove up and see some dude. Hes in sweats and looks rough... do a gangsta drive by and cancel.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Ummm no. I don't believe for a second that this happened. Even if it did, the occurrence would be an outlier.
> 
> Some of you drivers are pretty horrible people. People just need a damn ride home dude. If they are abusive or uncouth, cancel and move on. Stop making it out like most riders are beneath you.


We work for a living. Medical transport is not our job. If you're a hospital release, you need a friend or relative. If you don't have that, you need a medical transport via your insurance. If you dont have that, well, then dont get me. I'll cancell and not care 1 bit.

I had leukemia. The things I've done through with my own bodies fluids and waste is reminder enough to NEVER TAKE OBVIOUSLY SICK PEOPLE INTO MY CAR.

Secondly, for 5$, why should I expose myself to anything you may have. And lastly, why should we care, do you? You hate us, its in your tone. Youre probably a miserable millenial who doesnt tip anyhow.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the ones GOING TO THE HOSPITAL...coughing , hacking ...


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I actually thought that same way at first.
> 
> Hospital pick up I never was a fan of at first, TILL I had a very nice couple/conversation with them about it.
> 
> ...


I would never refuse a sick child, but I will always refuse folks just released after they OD. They smell, their clothes are soiled from the OD incident, and they have no where to go. So my first time giving a gentleman a ride after he od'd, he went out again after entering my car. We were still on hospital property, I calmly walked in and grabbed the first person I saw. They saved him again, then removed him from my car. Narcan only lasts for a period of time, and based on what he took, the good drug wore off and the bad drugs took him out again. I'm working a part time job for fun money, not to save the world.

On the flip side, I enjoy picking up older folks. They take more time, but I treat them like I hope people treat my mom.

We all have our hard no's due to past experience.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I've done over a thousand Late night trips. Here's proof of most of that.
> 
> I work 4pm to 11 pm or so. Whenever there is a quest, I work even longer.
> 
> ...


"well spoken" is not the compliment you think it is.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

i often pick up nurses and doctors getting out of a long shift, and they almost always tip well. I want to waterproof my car seats now... i did scotch guard them but that is worthless, i need seat covers... any suggestions?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

applesvt said:


> i often pick up nurses and doctors getting out of a long shift, and they almost always tip well. I want to waterproof my car seats now... i did scotch guard them but that is worthless, i need seat covers... any suggestions?


Get the ones for dogs. I use those to protect my leather seats.


----------

